# heater for 180 gallon



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Going to be checking out a 180 gallon that is for sale and don't yet know what if any heater comes with it.

My budget is basically nothing right now so buying a new heater would be very very difficult.

I currently use a 300 watt fluval heater in my 90 gallon tanks which the 180 will replace one of the 90's. Assuming the heater that comes with the 180 isn't as good as my current one, would a 300 watt heater have the potential of being enough for a 180? Not covered, lighted by at least 2 4 foot t5ho. This basement never gets cold anymore due to all the tanks, its actually been the warmest part of the house all summer as ac keeps the other two floors cool but the cool air doesnt' seem to get down to the basement.

I know there are so many factors of what size heater for a tank. But basically it only has to heat it probably 5 degrees f most of the time and maybe during an extreme cold spell in the winter, 10 degrees f.

Do you think the 300 watt might be ok long term? Is it even enough to last through the fall? I am thinking it will be plenty at least until jan/feb and maybe even good enough then. Just looking for the opinions of others with large tanks for options and opinions. I know the best bet would be to have either 2 250 watt or 2 300 watt but hoping to get away with 1 300 for at least a while.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Well you know what the real answer is as you posted it. Me personally I just heat the room the tanks are in. It is much easier, cheaper and more reliable. I have one bazeboard heater for my 8x12 room.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I use 200 W on my 120's. I would likely use the same on a 180g. I tend to be more concerned with boiling the tank rather than letting it cool.

Lee


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

I have two Eheim Jager 300w in my 180 gallon tank. Each one is rated for 159-264 gallons. At $25.66 each, the heater was one of the cheapest accesory in that tank.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Turns out the 180 advertised was actually just a 125 long. I almost changed my mind when I saw what it actually was but got it anyways. I have since changed my mind and have posted it for sale, not GTA sorry, and today I started cleaning it up and it is starting to look better than I thought. The trim is a mess in some areas. Might just remove the trim and go rimless while I reseal it. Unless someone decides to buy it before I finish all the work on it. As I do more and more to it, I will be raising the price.

a 125 long is a nice tank but I really have my heart set on a 180, I want the extra 6 inches depth.

If I do keep it, I'll have to build a stand or it as the one they had was not good. Also if I keep it, I will make it a SA cichlid tank most likely.

A really interesting part of the tank is the filter system. It is a long box the length of the tank that sits over the tank. A pump draws water up to it and it just runs through the trough and out the other side. You can put in whatever media and have easy access to it. I see great potential to put plants in the filter to. Only problem is the filter trough is made of wood, an acrylic one would be good. Very simple design but since I have a pretty good understanding of how filters work, I think it is a great idea.


----------

